# NRW Neues Fischereigesetz ab 26.11.2014



## Sharpo (1. Dezember 2014)

https://recht.nrw.de/lmi/owa/br_bes...793&bes_id=13884&aufgehoben=N&menu=1&sg=0#FN3


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Dezember 2014)

*AW: NRW Neues Fischereigesetz ab 26.11.2014*

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=295384


----------

